# Toddler runs on tipy-toes



## lightheartedmom (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, since I'm here, I have another question.
My daughter (21mos) runs on her toes. She walks on her toes sometimes too, but not always. Usually she walks normally. But when she gets excited and starts running (like when we're out at the park), she runs toe-first, instead of heel toe or flat-footed. My DH I think is more concerned about this than me, but I'm curious if you moms have noticed this kind of thing in your kids. She has absolutely no developmental issues - she's meeting all those silly artificial milestones they set up, she knows her alphabet already, talks to people (though only using one word at a time - no multi-word sentences), acts like (what I think is) a normal toddler. Except for the tip toe thing.
What do you think?


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

There is probably no need to worry.
If you or your DH needs the reasurance have her checked out on an autisim spectrum.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't worry. Our DS spent his first 2 walking years on his tip-toes... which really bugged DH because it wasn't "manly"









DS is now 17 and walks just fine


----------



## lightheartedmom (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decluttering Nut* 
Don't worry. Our DS spent his first 2 walking years on his tip-toes... which really bugged DH because it wasn't "manly"









DS is now 17 and walks just fine









haha! Well - she looks especially girly running around like she does. We're going to start calling her "twinkle toes." I'm sure it's fine.

Oh - and I've done a bunch of online assessments for Autism (because I'm paranoid like that) and she comes out fine on all of them.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

my dd is a wonderful toe walker and I have always read that it strengthens their arch so they will have super feet









(that is why shoes with hard soles have been found to weaken children's ankles, feet and knees)

Try walking around/running around on your toes and you will realize that it does alot more than just feet. Talk about a core strengthener!


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

From: Mayo Clinic
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/toe-walking/AN01253
*Should I be concerned that my 6-year-old constantly walks on her tiptoes? What causes toe walking?*

*Answer* Toe walking is not unusual in younger children who are just beginning to walk and otherwise growing and developing normally. However, toe walking after age 3 years should be evaluated by a doctor.
In many cases, toe walking in older children is simply a habit and not a sign of an underlying problem. Doctors refer to this as idiopathic toe walking. But toe walking accompanied by other signs and symptoms may be due to a serious underlying condition, such as cerebral palsy or autism.
Talk to your doctor about your child's toe walking. Your doctor may recommend an evaluation, including a neurological examination and testing for language and other developmental delays. If the results of these exams are normal, your child won't need treatment and will most likely outgrow her toe-walking habit.

Sometimes they don't outgrow it though. My husband was a "toe walker" while in childhood and still reverts to it, when running or when he's really tired.


----------



## skai (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Om Girl* 
Sometimes they don't outgrow it though. My husband was a "toe walker" while in childhood and still reverts to it, when running or when he's really tired.

My husband too but he's an Aspie, so that probably has something to do with it. Looks kinda funny when a 6'6" tall guy walks on his tiptoes..


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a nephew who did this until he was 6 or 7, he grew out of it eventually. He's 24, has a degree in aerospace engineering and is a very talented young man.


----------



## baby duck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mine runs on her toes, too. She also throws her arms up in the air and waves her hands and shrieks while she does it. This generates some laughter from anyone watching her. I imagine she'll grow out of it.


----------



## Eloise1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

My brother was a toe walker too. i don't remember what age he stopped but it's very common. I've noticed several children doing this at DS playgroup.


----------



## FrolicingMama (Jul 24, 2007)

If you are interested in trying to decrease toe walking, pipsqueakers shoes are supposed to help: http://www.pipsqueakers.com/FAQs_ep_29.html#10
I don't have a toe walker, but I saw the info on their page while looking for vegan shoes.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't think this is a problem in a toddler, but I would just keep an eye out--if it continues into childhood, you might want to get it checked out. I was a toe-walker until I was around 9. It caused the bones in my legs to grow improperly, and I had to spend 12 months avoiding any vigorous physical activity to correct the situation (if it hadn't self-corrected, I would have had to wear leg braces). That was one BORING year holding the clipboard in gym class while all the other kids got to play games.

In my case, it was not related to a neurological condition (I'm not autistic)--just a bad habit I got into.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

I was a toe walker also as a child, which either lead to or was caused by (don't know which) slightly shortened achilles tendons. When I turned six and was still doing it, my folks got concerned and took me to a physical therepist...I still have bad memories of that event! Adults sometimes don't realize how much children hear and understand, and how these things can affect them. I have clear memories going all the way back to the time I was one and a half, and I can clearly remember understanding way more than adults thought possible. We really should be careful to treat our young children with dignity, and explain to them why we make the choices we do regarding their care. The PT visit made me feel like I was being told something was wrong with me, when the toe-walking was just my version of "normal."

Anyway, the PT gave me exercises to do where I was to stand on a board and repeatedly lower my heels to stretch the tendons. I don't know whether this worked, or whether I just grew out of it, but I stopped toe walking entirely by the age of 10.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I can relate to Elk and NYC. I also toe walked. In my case, I thought it was cool because I wanted to be a ballerina. I imagine it was also a habit by that point, and I rationalized an explanation??

I ended up at the A.I. Institute where I was told if I didn't stop they would but special braces in my shoes, etc. etc. They were worried about shortening of tendons and so on. It wasn't a fun thing. I felt scared about it. But I did stop doing it, so I'm glad in the end that I went.

XOXO
B


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

My DD started walking on her tippy-toes recently too. She was a pretty early walker but this is something very new. I think toddlers just like to have fun, experiment with different sensations etc. Maybe they want to feel taller or feel like they are dancing? I think it's normal and nothing too worry about!


----------

